# I Am new!!



## revelie (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi. I'm new to this forums I signed up because it looked interesting. I do Taekwondo and I am currently a brown-black belt. Just a 16yo girl here. ^_^


----------



## Anarax (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tames D (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Sep 16, 2017)

welcome to MT


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 17, 2017)

Welcome to the site


----------



## marques (Sep 17, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 17, 2017)

revelie said:


> Hi. I'm new to this forums I signed up because it looked interesting. I do Taekwondo and I am currently a brown-black belt. Just a 16yo girl here. ^_^


 Welcome to MT!


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 17, 2017)

Welcome the board.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 17, 2017)

*I am not!! 
*
Welcome to MT. You'll find a wide range of folks here, with a wide range of experience levels. It's a good place to learn from viewpoints and backgrounds different from your own. Also a good place to have fun, bicker occasionally, and make a fool of yourself (we all do, from time to time).


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.

What is a brown-black belt.  Is that perhaps one test from black belt?


----------



## wingerjim (Sep 18, 2017)

revelie said:


> Hi. I'm new to this forums I signed up because it looked interesting. I do Taekwondo and I am currently a brown-black belt. Just a 16yo girl here. ^_^


Welcome, hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Buka (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 18, 2017)

Buka said:


> Welcome aboard.


Somehow, you typed that to the theme of _The Love Boat. 




_


----------

